# Ice bustin bass



## JOE B (Nov 3, 2009)

Had to thrown concrete chunks into the pond to break the ice but that was fun. I caught 1 and my buddy caught this 1. Broke open a small avenue to cast and retrieve through only about 20 ft by 5 feet. Fun enough


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

JOE B said:


> Had to thrown concrete chunks into the pond


Did you catch 'em? Or hit them over the head with the concrete chunks?

Cool beans Joe B.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Good job!

I like that Veritas too.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

JignPig Guide said:


> Or hit them over the head with the concrete chunks?


Now that's funny no matter who you are. Can't you see it now, the shelves of BPS lined with little concrete chunks of varying sizes and colors. Dude could be mega rich.

With all joking aside I say congrats on finding a way to catch some bass in January when some of us have given up til the weather warms up a bit more.


----------



## JOE B (Nov 3, 2009)

Funny story. My buddy was releasing that fish in the pic when it slipped out of his hands and onto the ice. We tried to lightly snag him but had no luck so we started throwing more chunks to try to break the ice and let it back into the water when my buddy got too close with a huge chunk and hit the fish. Poor guy died there on the ice. Some critter was going to get a nice meal out of that. My buddy was pretty upset about it. But we spared thousands I told him. Just bad luck for that fish


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

JOE B said:


> Funny story. My buddy was releasing that fish in the pic when it slipped out of his hands and onto the ice. We tried to lightly snag him but had no luck so we started throwing more chunks to try to break the ice and let it back into the water when my buddy got too close with a huge chunk and hit the fish. Poor guy died there on the ice. Some critter was going to get a nice meal out of that. My buddy was pretty upset about it. But we spared thousands I told him. Just bad luck for that fish


That is a good story. What kind of bait did you catch them on in that cold water?


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

JignPig Guide said:


> Did you catch 'em? Or hit them over the head with the concrete chunks?
> 
> Cool beans Joe B.


 Haha. Thats great. Nice fish by the way.


----------



## JOE B (Nov 3, 2009)

Plain jig with chartr mr twister super slow


----------

